# Rediffmail not opening...



## ramsingh (Feb 1, 2008)

i am not able to view reiffmail emials.. once i click got ot INBOX.. blank page comes... why??


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

i think its due to the slow internet caused by the cable cut. i am also having such problems with some of the sites.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 1, 2008)

I can open the site with no problem. Try other browser


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> I can open the site with no problem. Try other browser


site opens for me too. he's talking about INBOX. do u hv Rediffmail acct ? I don't have so don't know.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 1, 2008)

no prob here... 
Rediffmail..  INBOX everything working fine here..


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> no prob here...
> Rediffmail..  INBOX everything working fine here..


mainly South Western section has been affected by this cable cut. my internet speed has dropped down very much. (Pune).


----------



## satyamy (Feb 1, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> i am not able to view reiffmail emials.. once i click got ot INBOX.. blank page comes... why??


u r firewall is blocking Port 80 thats why you can open and view rediffmail but cannot check your inbox

if you are using Kaspersky Internet Security
go to
Settings > Network Settings > Port Settings 
and uncheck Port 80 

or if you are using any other Antivirus/Firewall 
than let us know


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

satyamy said:


> u r firewall is blocking Port 80 thats why you can open and view rediffmail but cannot check your inbox
> 
> if you are using Kaspersky Internet Security
> go to
> ...


think 100 times before you say. if he was blocking port 80 how could he visit other sites ? huh this is very silly. you mean to say that all other sites are operating on a non standard port 8080 or something else ? huh


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> site opens for me too. he's talking about INBOX. do u hv Rediffmail acct ? I don't have so don't know.


I mean the same .........
I can open my rediff mailbox.


----------



## satyamy (Feb 4, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> think 100 times before you say. if he was blocking port 80 how could he visit other sites ? huh this is very silly. you mean to say that all other sites are operating on a non standard port 8080 or something else ? huh


did u read anywhere in his post all other sites are opening ???   
also try it yourself

install KAS, and check port 80 after than try to open rediff inbox

it dont block whole site but only block inbox, this is my personal experience 

see image
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/1988/74436096qc2.th.jpg

rediffmail 
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/5508/11622531bo7.th.jpg

after clicking go to inbox
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/3433/91546620as5.th.jpg


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 4, 2008)

satyamy said:


> did u read anywhere in his post all other sites are opening ???
> also try it yourself
> 
> install KAS, and check port 80 after than try to open rediff inbox
> ...


*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animals/animal0019.gif

*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animals/animal0017.gif

I am not a WINDOWS user !!!!


----------



## satyamy (Feb 5, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animals/animal0019.gif
> 
> *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animals/animal0017.gif
> 
> I am not a WINDOWS user !!!!


ohh sorry
i only thought 99times before posting


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2008)

yes Kaspersky blocks rediffmail .. I had to turn off firewall to check rediffmail (now I dont use rediffmail anymore  ),but never found a solution before satyamy posted the solution  , Thanks for the solution satyamy


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

satyamy said:


> ohh sorry
> i only thought 99times before posting


hahahahahaha


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 5, 2008)

@satyamy,
  I too have been facing the problem recently and I did not correlate it to the recent installation of KIS 7 until this post... Thanks for helping me sort it out...

Arun


----------



## satyamy (Feb 6, 2008)

Most Welcome


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

for KIS

i had found this workaround

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40380

i had faced same problem as the OP.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ The above solution also seems to work for me... I reset KIS to monitor port 80 and unchecked the /bn/ option in the anti-banner... This works too...

Thanks...

Arun


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## dexter123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks satyamy for pointing to the cause of the problem... i.e. Kaspersky 
i use Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 ...
was quite worried abt how the problem could be solved...
thanx s1800rpm for pointing to the workaround...
To solve the problem, under KIS settings, enable anti-banner, in the white list i just added 
*f1mail.rediff*  [since the hyperlink shows f1mail while trying to open inbox] and it worked...
got to view rediff mails after a long time...


----------

